# Plate Number 7000 ?



## jefe888 (Oct 15, 2006)

I found out that Ayigu and I have sequential plates with nearly identical cars. We're both on the Sirius Leader bound for Ca.:thumbup:


----------



## ayigu (May 20, 2005)

Ha ha..I love this picture, thanks again, jefe.:thumbup:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Great pic!!!

The new coupe looks stunning in white, IMHO.


----------



## 4-series (Oct 7, 2006)

I got 7076


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

simpsmk said:


> 6864Z, ED on 12/18/06 - Should be off-loaded from the COURAGE in NY today!!
> 
> Arrival in Baton Rouge - date unknown


mmmm.... nice image :dunno:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

4-series said:


> I got 7076


Congratulation, man!!!
So, who you end up get your car with?


----------



## Slumba (Nov 8, 2006)

I picked my car up on the 5th and I got number 7129


----------



## bmwdawg (Feb 25, 2005)

*M 7004 Z on Jan 25*

I picked my 335 coupe up on Jan 25 and got plate 7004. My car is on the TOMBARRA.


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Time to look forward to plate 7777 :thumbup:


----------



## 4-series (Oct 7, 2006)

nivki89 said:


> Congratulation, man!!!
> So, who you end up get your car with?


Went alone! but met with a few guys from the forum... 3 of us did the ED on the same day


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

4-series said:


> Went alone! but met with a few guys from the forum... 3 of us did the ED on the same day


No, I mean who sell you car. I remember few month back you ask me for my CA info.


----------



## 4-series (Oct 7, 2006)

nivki89 said:


> No, I mean who sell you car. I remember few month back you ask me for my CA info.


i ended up buying my car from south bay


----------

